# Living in Penang



## gardimar_5 (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi everyone. 

Just moved to Penang and looking for some help. Staying in Tanjung Tokong at The Peak Reaidences. Interested in finding friends for local poker games. Anyone out there that plays? 

Thanks

Geoff


----------



## gardimar_5 (Aug 27, 2015)

Are there no expats in this forum?? Lol


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

gardimar_5 said:


> Are there no expats in this forum?? Lol


Howdy and welcome,

Overall the site is very busy. Unfortunately the Malaysia page is a bit slow. Hopefully, it will pick up and provide good content and information.



Best Regards

Jet Lag
Site Moderator


----------



## prof.ishack (Jul 4, 2014)

gardimar_5 said:


> Are there no expats in this forum?? Lol


Yes, but don't live in Penang or play poker. Sorry, can't help you.


----------



## TousTnT (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi Gardimar_5. There are plenty of expats in Penang, quite a few around Tanjung Tokong. I have no idea about poker but there is a quiz night at Healy Mac's at Straits Quay on a Monday evening that is frequented by a lot of them.


----------



## gardimar_5 (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks for the info.


----------

